# SRN - Surefire Resources



## sambek (16 April 2010)

Hi All,
this is a stock that I have enjoyed the last few weeks.  They have had some very positive results come out at their Unaly Hill Project.  With some scoping study underway to further identify their find, hopefully we'll see some more kicks in the share price.


----------



## sambek (28 July 2010)

*BRD*

Posted on this stock before - currently drilling with some results due out in about 3 weeks time. Keep it on your watch list


----------



## prawn_86 (28 July 2010)

*Re: BRD*



sambek said:


> Posted on this stock before - currently drilling with some results due out in about 3 weeks time. Keep it on your watch list




Lots of stocks in a similar position.

What are they drilling for? What makes them any different to all the other explorers?


----------



## sambek (28 July 2010)

*Re: BRD - Black Ridge Mining*

This article may help explain.. was released in April... the areal surveys have now been completed and the RC Drilling is commencing... also the Windimarra facility is only 30km away and with the possibility of it being bought back into operation could certainly have an effect... 

Black Ridge Mining (ASX: BRD) has advised that preliminary Davis Tube Recovery (DTR) test work undertaken upon samples from its recent diamond drilling campaign shows the potential for the production of a high grade vanadium concentrate at its 100% owned Unaly Hill tenement, south of Sandstone, Western Australia.

Test work was completed under the supervision of independent consultants ProMet Engineers (ProMet), and involved the crushing and grinding of core samples to a variety of sizes to givedifferent concentrate grades.

Concentrate grades of 59% Fe and 1.25% V2O5 at coarse (150 micron) grind were found.

The vanadium grades in concentrate are considered to be particularly encouraging. The criteria for magnetite for a feedstock to a vanadium processing plant – similar to that at Windimurra - is that silica be less than 2% and that the vanadium pentoxide (V2O5) grade be as high as possible. 

This indicates that a grind of 80% passing 150micron would be suitable when compared with publically available data on the Windimurra plant. 

These initial results indicate that the orebody has the potential to produce a vanadium concentrate by standard metallurgical processes which is suitable as feedstock for a conventional vanadium processing facility, and compares very favorably with the Windimurra operation located 30km to the west.


----------



## sambek (12 September 2010)

*Re: BRD - Black Ridge Mining*

Well just an update - announcement re drill results will be out this week - I am expecting it to be very positive.

The increase in the share price over the last week or two, and increase in volume is certianly signs something/someone is in the know....

Sky is the limit on this stock... lets see if I'm right

(Disclosure - I hold heaps of this stock)


----------



## System (9 December 2016)

On December 9th, 2016, Black Ridge Mining NL (BRD) changed its name and ASX code to Surefire Resources NL (SRN).


----------



## greggles (31 July 2018)

Keep an eye on Surefire Resources folks. Significant increase in volume over the last couple of days and a nice move up. Please note the large volume day back in early June.

They recently raised $3,603,031 via a 2.5 for 1 renounceable rights issue and are currently drilling at the Unaly Hill Vanadium Project south of Sandstone in the East Murchison Mineral field of Western Australia.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (19 September 2020)

Looks like this old flea bitten hound is in for a nice rise leading up to Christmas. Just raised $1.2m @ 1.6c, currently trading at 1.7c, with an aggressive drilling campaign for gold due to start in the next month or so.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (9 October 2020)

Is anyone else watching this hound rise and rise?


----------



## greggles (30 November 2020)

"Spectacular" results from the Yidby Gold Project announced today.






Very encouraging results.

The assays for a further four RC drill holes at Yidby Road Prospect, as well as assays from three drill holes at Cashen's Find, and five drill holes at Delaney Well are expected in the coming weeks. So more news flow to come between now and the end of 2020.

SRN is up from 0.3c in July to a high of 5c today (currently trading at 4.2c). Market cap still only around $20 million so plenty of room to move.


----------



## greggles (3 December 2020)

Interest still very high in Surefire Resources with buyers piling in and pushing SRN to new highs today. Uptrend forming and starting to look very bullish. I think this has further to go in the short term.


----------



## Ada95 (3 January 2021)

Results for the next round of assays must be due this month.
The first round of excellent results de-risked the project enough to wait for round two - perhaps give some better estimation on size of the hit.


----------



## Ada95 (2 February 2021)

I meant to push my Jan prediction over to Feb, but missed the boat.

Surely February will provide further results.
https://thewest.com.au/business/public-companies/surefire-ramps-up-wa-exploration-c-2074024.amp


----------



## peter2 (23 February 2021)

Good selection, sad you didn't follow up for Feb as price has started to move with the improving sentiment for gold.


----------



## Ada95 (1 April 2021)

2nd round Yidby assays due any week now, and not only do they have their gold/iron ore resources, but an obscene amount of vanadium to be realised. This sits close to rail in WA. The re-rate is coming.


----------



## Ada95 (1 May 2021)

Come now, Vlad. These assay results must be at that 4-6 week mark. Early may for wonderful news?
Sounds like vanadium could be a good resource for local power in future, too - not just for exports.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 February 2022)

Might be worth a closer inspection based off chart movement.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Might be worth a closer inspection based off chart movement.








Can't look at announcements ATM. Not sure about what's going on here...?


----------



## frugal.rock (19 April 2022)

Chart update.
Some vanadium announcement after open this morning has put a rocket onto this? Big volume...
Not held.


----------



## greggles (4 May 2022)

SRN share price surging this morning after the company releases an amendment to yesterday's announcement. Whomever proofread yesterday's announcement didn't spot an error that understated the amount of contained vanadium pentoxide at the Victory Bore Vanadium Project by a factor of 1000.

Oooops!


----------



## greggles (25 May 2022)

SRN up over 25% today following the release of a Work program Update.

In short:

MMI gold anomoly drill testing is progessing at the Yidby Gold Project
Diamond drill rig has arrived on site at the Victory Bore Vanadium Project
Site Preparation for RC drilling is underway at the Victory Bore Vanadium Project
At the Perenjori Premium Iron Project extended area Plan of Work for metallurgy & resource infill drilling is nearing approval
SRN moving forward on all fronts. News flow should start to increase in the coming weeks.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 September 2022)

Chart update


----------

